# Amel Cornsnake



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Took this one out for pics today


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

beautiful pics.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

sickk


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

thats a very nice snake...i am actually looking to get a corn snake for myself....what kind of tank do u keep that in?


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

I keep the youngsters in kritter keepers and the adults in the big sterlite boxes. They are extremely easy to keep IMO. I really like 'em


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

amazing pic of the snake


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

sweet snake dude


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet snake!


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

that snakes pretty, i like the flowers. but its probably a furious rat killer


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love cornsnakes

and yours is nice







but not as nice as mine


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

lmao!!!!


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

I think corns are great also. I like rosy boas for beg snake as well as milks and the like. Great looking snake.


----------

